# Allende:  Otro 11 de Septiembre



## luar

El 11 de Septiembre del 1973 fue derrocado el presidente chileno Salvador Allende. Se inició, entonces, un episodio más de la vergonzosa serie de dictaduras en nuestra América Latina. Quiero aprovechar la ocasión para recordar a los exiliados, los desaparecidos, los torturados durante el mando de Augusto Pinochet Ugarte. 

¡Cuánto quisiera poder cantar con Pablo Milanes: _Yo pisaré las calles nuevamente de lo que fue Santiago ensangrientada, y en una hermosa plaza liberada me detendré a llorar por los ausentes_! Pero no es posible, no lo es: la sangre de los perseguidos todavía no ha sido limpiada por las manos de la justicia, y la plaza continúa presa del pasado. Quisiera también poder decir que estas palabras de Allende eran proféticas: …_ el mañana será del pueblo, será de los trabajadores_; pero tampoco puedo. Tal parece que el mañana sigue siendo de los poderosos, de esos que son capaces de acallar consciencias.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Qué horror, está muy bien que lo recuerdes... parece que la gente tiene muy poca memoria y sólo recuerda lo reciente (y lo que les interesa).


----------



## asm

?Qué más hay que añadir a tanta elocuencia? ?Habra quizas que cambiar nuestra obsesion por consumir tanto para darle salud a nuestro cuerpo, para darle algo a nuestra memoria? Quizas un poco de hambre, un poco de sueño, un poco de sed, un poco de amor, y un poco de solidaridad nos ayude a combatir este terrible mal: el "Alzheimer's" historico.

Un abrazo




			
				luar said:
			
		

> El 11 de Septiembre del 1973 fue derrocado el presidente chileno Salvador Allende. Se inició, entonces, un episodio más de la vergonzosa serie de dictaduras en nuestra América Latina. Quiero aprovechar la ocasión para recordar a los exiliados, los desaparecidos, los torturados durante el mando de Augusto Pinochet Ugarte.
> 
> ¡Cuánto quisiera poder cantar con Pablo Milanes: _Yo pisaré las calles nuevamente de lo que fue Santiago ensangrientada, y en una hermosa plaza liberada me detendré a llorar por los ausentes_! Pero no es posible, no lo es: la sangre de los perseguidos todavía no ha sido limpiada por las manos de la justicia, y la plaza continúa presa del pasado. Quisiera también poder decir que estas palabras de Allende eran proféticas: …_ el mañana será del pueblo, será de los trabajadores_; pero tampoco puedo. Tal parece que el mañana sigue siendo de los poderosos, de esos que son capaces de acallar consciencias.


----------



## Jonegy

me castellano es pior de que meu portugues - entonces vamos con una salada mista.

Estoy con una grande vergonha de mi govierno. Mas como es que yo soy mucho cinico  - quando Espana pergutan por la extradicion de Pinochet - yo sabia que el no va.  El govierno de los EEUU nunca queiren que el estara en frente de la tribunal.  La pelicula de Jack Lemon puede insinuar la historia de la CIA em Chile - mas no prova nada  _ Mas fuiste registrada en una tribunal legal  - e prova enfrente de todo la mundo q los EEUU assistan en derrocar un govierno legal.

Margaret Thatcher no puede usar la 'mini' porque mostra sus cojones e que dichan en aqullos dias - mas quando EEUU mandan "Saltar !" ela pergunta -  "Que altura ??)

Si  -  que Alzheimers unico  - nunca antes en la historia de medicina   

solamente espero que me comprenden es mas de 40 anos q atenta usar castellano


----------



## Everness

Los 11 de septiembre del primer mundo opacan a los 11 de septiembre del tercer mundo. A los países poderosos sólo les importa lo que pasa más allá de sus fronteras cuando sus intereses o seguridad o prosperidad están en peligro o comprometidos. 

Gracias Luar por ayudar a los desmemoriados o a los que prefieren olvidar. 

Desde estas tierras norteñas me sumo al recordatorio con una poesía del inefable Benedetti, a quien tanto quiero y respeto. 

Un jugoso abrazo latino para mis hermanos y hermanas latinoamericanos. 

http://www.midiaindependente.org/pt/blue/2003/09/263101.shtml


----------



## Phryne

Muchas gracias Luar por recordarnos lo que muchas veces nos quieren hacer olvidar. También se agradece la bella canción de protesta "Yo pisaré las calles nuevamente", de Pablo Milanés la cual nos resume la tragedia Latinoamérica y, a su vez, nos invita a luchar por un "Nunca Más".

_...retornarán los libros, las canciones
que quemaron las manos asesinas
renacerá mi pueblo de su ruina
y pagarán su culpa los traidores_. 

¡Ni olvido, ni perdón!


----------



## Noel Acevedo

Luar,
El Buda decía que el buey es lento, pero la tierra es paciente.
Cada vez que se recuerda a un vejado, a un muerto, a un desaparecido, se hace justicia.   Y aquellos prepotentes que antes se escudaban bajo el manto de la de imposbilidad de ser tocados, ya no lo son . Su corrupción, harto conocido, será su caída; no tendrán escudo que los cobije.  Y se les recordará por lo que fueron y son: escoria.
Esa tiene que ser la esperanza... Y Chile al igual que otras Patrias alcanzará ese sueño.

Noel


----------



## luar

Noel Acevedo said:
			
		

> Luar,
> El Buda decía que el buey es lento, pero la tierra es paciente.
> Cada vez que se recuerda a un vejado, a un muerto, a un desaparecido, se hace justicia. Y aquellos prepotentes que antes se escudaban bajo el manto de la de imposbilidad de ser tocados, ya no lo son . Su corrupción, harto conocido, será su caída; no tendrán escudo que los cobije. Y se les recordará por lo que fueron y son: escoria.
> Esa tiene que ser la esperanza... Y Chile al igual que otras Patrias alcanzará ese sueño.
> 
> Noel


 
Noel, hermosas tus palabras. Están llenas de un optimismo que me sobrecoge! Gracias por recordarme que es necesario mantener viva la esperanza de una América más justa, pese a que arrojar cadáveres al mar sea sólo un delito sanitario http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/09/03/elmundo/i-04202.htm.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Jonegy said:
			
		

> me castellano es pior de que meu portugues - entonces vamos con una salada mista.
> 
> Estoy con una grande vergonha de mi govierno. Mas como es que yo soy mucho cinico - quando Espana pergutan por la extradicion de Pinochet - yo sabia que el no va. El govierno de los EEUU nunca queiren que el estara en frente de la tribunal. La pelicula de Jack Lemon puede insinuar la historia de la CIA em Chile - mas no prova nada _ Mas fuiste registrada en una tribunal legal - e prova enfrente de todo la mundo q los EEUU assistan en derrocar un govierno legal.
> 
> Margaret Thatcher no puede usar la 'mini' porque mostra sus cojones e que dichan en aqullos dias - mas quando EEUU mandan "Saltar !" ela pergunta - "Que altura ??)
> 
> Si - que Alzheimers unico - nunca antes en la historia de medicina
> 
> solamente espero que me comprenden es mas de 40 anos q atenta usar castellano


 
Deixa-me dizer-te que em espanhol ou português... o que disseste está muito bem dito!
Déjame decirte que en español o portugués... lo que dijiste está muy bien dicho!


----------



## Papalote

Hola, todos

Estoy de acuerdo con todos ustedes sobre los gobiernos, impuestos o no por los _primer mundistas  _. Sinembargo, yo no puedo olvidar el comportamiento que tuvieron todos esos Allendistas que llegaron a México en los 80s, hacia los mexicanos que los habian recibido con los brazos abiertos. Ellos y sus descendients saben de que hablo. En todas las situaciones, las medalles tienen dos lados. Desgraciadamente, la humanidad tiene la tendencia de hablar sólo de uno, él que está más a la vista. Veinte años mas tarde, los comunistas me siguen dejando mal sabor de boca, casi tan malo como el de las grandes transnacionales.

Un saludito,

Papalote


----------



## luar

Papalote said:
			
		

> Hola, todos
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con todos ustedes sobre los gobiernos, impuestos o no por los _primer mundistas  _. Sinembargo, yo no puedo olvidar el comportamiento que tuvieron todos esos Allendistas que llegaron a México en los 80s, hacia los mexicanos que los habian recibido con los brazos abiertos. Ellos y sus descendients saben de que hablo. En todas las situaciones, las medalles tienen dos lados. Desgraciadamente, la humanidad tiene la tendencia de hablar sólo de uno, él que está más a la vista. Veinte años mas tarde, los comunistas me siguen dejando mal sabor de boca, casi tan malo como el de las grandes transnacionales.
> 
> Un saludito,
> 
> Papalote


 
Papalote, tu comentario sólo me hace recordar de que el mundo no se divide en buenos y malos. La maldad y la bondad cohabitan en cada uno.  Las ideologías no son etéreas, existen porque nosotros existimos. Los seres humanos las acuñamos, y eso las hace tan imperfectas como cualquiera de los que pisan esta tierra. Ahora, espero que no seas de los que repiten: "por algo será".


----------



## Everness

Papalote said:
			
		

> Ellos y sus descendients saben de que hablo. En todas las situaciones, las medalles tienen dos lados.



Puede ser que ellos sepan pero yo no se de lo que estás hablando pero, como siempre, estoy dispuesto a ser desasnado...


----------



## luar

Everness said:
			
		

> Puede ser que ellos sepan pero yo no se de lo que estás hablando pero, como siempre, estoy dispuesto a ser desasnado...


 
Creo que por ahí anda la cosa: http://www.hiperactivos.com/panoptico/tx000245.shtml. Esperemos la respuesta de Papalote.


----------



## Dandee

Creo que Allende era un tirano, iguál que Pinochet, solo con distinta ideología. Me es horrible escuchar sus discursos cargados de odio. Espero que no se repitan ni Allendes ni Pinochets. Algo debe haber madurado la sociedad chilena como para merecer algo mejor.

Dandee.


----------



## Everness

Dandee said:
			
		

> Creo que Allende era un tirano, iguál que Pinochet, solo con distinta ideología.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## manana

Dandee said:
			
		

> Creo que Allende era un tirano, iguál que Pinochet, solo con distinta ideología. Me es horrible escuchar sus discursos cargados de odio. Espero que no se repitan ni Allendes ni Pinochets. Algo debe haber madurado la sociedad chilena como para merecer algo mejor.
> 
> Dandee.


 
Pues Dandee,  con todo respeto Allende no  fue un tirano,  fue un  presidente elegido  por el voto popular  y te cuento que  le costó cuatro campañas presidenciales   llegar a  ocupar la presidencia. Fue un demócrata siempre y  aunque durante  los años de dictadura  se trató de  empañar su figura  hoy en día revive entre nosotros precisamente por su vocación de demócrata.  Sus discursos son hermosos,  encendidos y llenos de pasión por sus ideales.  No  quiero ponerlo como un santo, que no lo es,  sino como un hombre que siempre lucho por sus ideales y por  tratar de disminuir la brecha entre ricos y pobres,  que en nuestro país es feroz.
Con respecto a nuestra maduración como sociedad, pienso que sino integramos   algo de los ideales de Salvador Allende en nuestra  actual democracia  no nos servirá de nada, la  distancia entre ricos y pobres es terrible y  si  no nos tomamos en serio  la igualdad de distribución de las riquezas, será cada día peor.  No  pienso que hay que revivir el pasado, es imposible, pero sí,  no olvidar que  aunque Chile  posee  muchas herramientas para su desarrollo,  no hay que perder de vista que en todo momento   debemos trabajar para tener  una sociedad más justa  .


----------



## luar

manana said:
			
		

> Pues Dandee, con todo respeto Allende no fue un tirano, fue un presidente elegido por el voto popular y te cuento que le costó cuatro campañas presidenciales llegar a ocupar la presidencia.


 
Manana, me encanta la pasión que transmites al hablar. Unos cuantos comentarios. El hecho de haber sido eligido por voto popular no sería requisito suficiente para hacer de ningún mandatario un demócrata. Se me ocurre el caso de Rafael Leonidas Trujillo Molina el cual fue elegido como presidente de la República Dominicana en el 1930, para luego convertirse en uno de los más sanguinarios dictadores de toda América. Ahora, si de elecciones se trata, es bueno recordar que Allende fue en varias oportunidades elegido como diputado y senador de distintas provincias chilenas.

Hablando de sus discursos, he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar fragmentos de la última alocución radial de Allende y me sorprende la serenidad y la esperanza que transmiten sus palabras y el tono de su voz. Creo que en los momentos de crisis se conoce el corazón humano, por lo que me parece admirable que en medio de un golpe militar, éste haya sido capaz de decir: _Superarán otros hombres el momento gris y amargo, donde la traición pretende imponerse. Sigan ustedes sabiendo que, mucho más temprano que tarde, se abrirán las grandes alamedas por donde pase el hombre libre, para construir una sociedad mejor. http://www.patriagrande.net/chile/salvador.allende/ultima.alocucion.htm_http://www.patriagrande.net/chile/salvador.allende/ultima.alocucion.htm

Creo que las palabras de Dandee son un poco fuertes. Esperamos que nuestr@ compañer@ regrese a la discusión a sustentar su comentario.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Yo no puedo hablar mucho de Allende, pues todo lo que sé es lo que he oído. De todos modos, fuera como fuera, fue elegido por el pueblo. Nadie tiene derecho a pegar un golpe de estado. Pinochet es un bandido, un asesino, un criminal, un cerdo, un tirano!


----------



## asm

Cuando Espana puso a Pinochet en la mira, a mi me pareció un poco artificial. La verdad no me gusto la forma en la que lo "enjuiciaron"; me parecía que no era la forma más adecuada de "condenarlo". 
Ahora, aunque no puedo darle seguimiento a todo el caso, me parece que sí se está actuando apegado al derecho y sobre todo dando una razón historica más sólida.
Pinochet no tenía el derecho de hacer lo que hizo, ni de continuar como héroe para una pequeña elite (un amigo que vivió en Chile muchos años dice que la única vez que lo vió fue en un restaurante elegante, y que la gente al reconocerlo le aplaudió mucho). 
Esperemos que Pinochet dure un poco más para que muera sabiendo que lo que hizo fue un crimen (ya lo sabe, pero luego se le olvida, o no lo quiere reconocer) y que la justicia asi lo coloque en la historia. Espero que este juicio no sea solo una revancha, sino un juicio maduro que ayude a este pueblo a reconstruir y re-escribir su propia historia.




			
				Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Yo no puedo hablar mucho de Allende, pues todo lo que sé es lo que he oído. De todos modos, fuera como fuera, fue elegido por el pueblo. Nadie tiene derecho a pegar un golpe de estado. Pinochet es un bandido, un asesino, un criminal, un cerdo, un tirano!


----------



## manana

No me gusta que el tema "Pinochet" me ensombrezca el día, pero lo cierto es que ahora sí que está más sólo que nunca ya que los que hoy lo defienden son sólo unos pocos. Lo paradójico y lo trastocado de los valores en ciertos grupos de la sociedad chilena es que, ni siquiera cuando estuvo en Londres procesado por reconocidos y vergonzosos delitos contra los derechos humanos fundamentales sus partidarios dejaron de apoyarlo, pero ahora que está siendo procesado por fraude al fisco, evasión de impuesto y enriquecimiento ilícito, casi todos los que lo apoyaron arduamente en ese entonces hoy en día censuran y desaprueban públicamente su accionar.

Este tipo de actitudes y conductas tan peculiares son típicas en una gran cantidad de gente en mi país en que personas que se supone que son muy bien educadas, sensibles y cultas sólo se conmueven y abren la boca para repudiar delitos en donde hay plata e intereses económicos de por medio. Muchas veces esto me hace sentir que en Chile hay dos países en uno; tan distinto es el uno del otro, compartiendo un territorio,  tradiciones, una cultura, unas leyes, un sistema de gobierno, pero sin embargo en nuestra idea de sociedad, en nuestros sueños, ilusiones y añoranzas nos encontramos ha años luz unos de otros.


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:

El que haya sido electo por voto popular no lo hace demócrata. Era comunista y el comunismo llevado a la práctica no es democracia, es tiranía, ejemplos hay muchos en el mundo. Creo que él, como otros en otros países, aprovechó la democracia para ser electo, después, gradualmente fue dándole a su gobierno la forma que se conoce.

Yo no se nada de política, por lo que no puedo fundamentar con razones de gran peso lo que pienso, pero es más que obvio que hubo infinidad de abusos de poder en su gobierno, por lo menos es lo que se cuenta de aquellas épocas. No veo hermosura en sus discursos, solo parafernalia comunista, emocional y envolvente.

Tal vez fui demasiado duro al tildarlo de "tirano", pero eso es lo que me inspiran los que profesan ideologías extremistas privilegiando el imponerlas sobre el velar por los verdaderos intereses de los pueblos.
De todas maneras creo que el gobierno de Allende fue una experiencia válida, si consideramos la esperanza que el pueblo chileno tenía en mitigar las tremendas injusticias sociales que existían en esas épocas y que aún existen, pero que parecen notarse un poco menos.

Saludos a todos.


Dandee.





			
				manana said:
			
		

> Pues Dandee, con todo respeto Allende no fue un tirano, fue un presidente elegido por el voto popular y te cuento que le costó cuatro campañas presidenciales llegar a ocupar la presidencia. Fue un demócrata siempre y aunque durante los años de dictadura se trató de empañar su figura hoy en día revive entre nosotros precisamente por su vocación de demócrata. Sus discursos son hermosos, encendidos y llenos de pasión por sus ideales. No quiero ponerlo como un santo, que no lo es, sino como un hombre que siempre lucho por sus ideales y por tratar de disminuir la brecha entre ricos y pobres, que en nuestro país es feroz.
> Con respecto a nuestra maduración como sociedad, pienso que sino integramos algo de los ideales de Salvador Allende en nuestra actual democracia no nos servirá de nada, la distancia entre ricos y pobres es terrible y si no nos tomamos en serio la igualdad de distribución de las riquezas, será cada día peor. No pienso que hay que revivir el pasado, es imposible, pero sí, no olvidar que aunque Chile posee muchas herramientas para su desarrollo, no hay que perder de vista que en todo momento debemos trabajar para tener una sociedad más justa  .


----------



## luar

manana said:
			
		

> Este tipo de actitudes y conductas tan peculiares son típicas en una gran cantidad de gente en mi país en que personas que se supone que son muy bien educadas, sensibles y cultas sólo se conmueven y abren la boca para repudiar delitos en donde hay plata e intereses económicos de por medio.


 
Bien dice el viejo libro: "Donde está tu riqueza y también estará tu corazón.


----------



## manana

luar said:
			
		

> Bien dice el viejo libro: "Donde está tu riqueza y también estará tu corazón.


 
Sí Luar, este dicho  calza muy bien para algunos, pero para muchos otros el corazón late bien, está donde tiene que estar y es sensible a sentimienstos menos metálicos


----------



## manana

Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> El que haya sido electo por voto popular no lo hace demócrata. Era comunista y el comunismo llevado a la práctica no es democracia, es tiranía, ejemplos hay muchos en el mundo. Creo que él, como otros en otros países, aprovechó la democracia para ser electo, después, gradualmente fue dándole a su gobierno la forma que se conoce.
> 
> Yo no se nada de política, por lo que no puedo fundamentar con razones de gran peso lo que pienso, pero es más que obvio que hubo infinidad de abusos de poder en su gobierno, por lo menos es lo que se cuenta de aquellas épocas. No veo hermosura en sus discursos, solo parafernalia comunista, emocional y envolvente.
> 
> Tal vez fui demasiado duro al tildarlo de "tirano", pero eso es lo que me inspiran los que profesan ideologías extremistas privilegiando el imponerlas sobre el velar por los verdaderos intereses de los pueblos.
> De todas maneras creo que el gobierno de Allende fue una experiencia válida, si consideramos la esperanza que el pueblo chileno tenía en mitigar las tremendas injusticias sociales que existían en esas épocas y que aún existen, pero que parecen notarse un poco menos.
> 
> Saludos a todos.
> 
> 
> Dandee.


 
Dandee, yo soy una simple chilena, que le tocó vivir parte su adolescencia durante los 3 años del gobierno de la Unidad Popular. Nunca he militado en ningún partido político y mi familia (somos 6 hermanos) en ese entonces era la típica familia de clase media que llegó desde una provincia del sur a establecerse en Santiago en busca de mejores oportunidades. En mi memoria hay miles de recuerdos, anécdotas, situaciones que me toco vivir y sobre todo recuerdos del clima social que se vivía en esa época En esos tiempos, para las campañas presidenciales, la gente acostumbraba a poner carteles de su candidato preferido en las ventanas de las casas. En la mía que tenía 3 ventanas que daban a la calle habían tres carteles distintos; es decir en una ventana un cartel de Alessandri (candidato de derecha), en otra de Tomic (candidato del centro) y en otra de Allende (de izquierda). Yo apenas tenía doce años así que como verás no podría decirte cual era mi favorito, pero esta situación se repetía en muchas familias y era totalmente normal. En todo los ámbitos brotaba el diálogo, el intercambio de ideas, la diversidad de opiniones estaba en todas partes, la juventud se encontraba en ebullición, plena de ideales y proyectos por realizar. Me encantó, a pesar de todo el "desorden social",  vivir esa época, pero con el golpe de estado el 11 de septiembre de un día para otro se instaló el oscurantismo en este país y todo eso murió.



En medio de este contexto finalmente para mí y una gran cantidad de chilenos Salvador Allende fue un revolucionario porque quería cambiar el mundo; quería terminar con la desigualdad y la injusticia, quería que todos los habitantes de este país tuvieran las mismas oportunidades. Quería que el 20% más pobre no ganara en promedio 18 veces menos que lo que ganaba en promedio, el 20% más rico. Quería que la inmensa cantidad de tierra sin uso fuera usada para alimentar a la gente (Reforma Agraria); Quería que todos aquellos capaces de hacerlo, pudieran tener oportunidades en la educación, es decir que la educación fuera un derecho que no pudiese ser conculcado por diferencias socioeconómicas. Quería que la Gran Minería le perteneciese al país y no a empresas norteamericanas que se llevaban gran parte de nuestra riqueza. Quería todo eso y para eso debían producirse cambios profundos y debían atacarse intereses sumamente poderosos, tanto internos como externos (EE.UU por ejemplo). 

Además, el mundo, después de la segunda guerra mundial, se dividía en dos partes: la capitalista, comandada por EE.UU y la socialista, liderada por la URSS en un contexto que se llamó "la guerra fría". Chile, teóricamente estaba en la parte capitalista, por lo que EE.UU, debía impedir a toda costa el éxito de "la vía chilena hacia el socialismo" ante el peligro que dicho éxito fuese seguido por otros países. Desde el momento mismo que Allende gana la elección (4de septiembre 1970), EE.UU realiza una serie de acciones con miras a impedir su ascenso al poder (sobre esto hay múltiples documentos que lo verifican, incluso un número importante provenientes de los EE.UU, como documentos oficiales del congreso norteamericano y archivos desclasificados de la CIA).



¿Qué es lo más relevante de Allende? que quería pasar de una sociedad capitalista a una socialista por la VIA DEMOCRATICA. Esa es su importancia histórica y por eso se le combatió tanto. El gobierno de la Unidad Popular jamás reprimió más allá de lo legítimo a sus opositores; se mantuvo funcionando siempre el congreso, aunque tenía minoría en el; la prensa decía lo que quería; El Mercurio, el periódico más recalcitrante contra su gobierno no fue cerrado ni un solo día. Por último, jamás hubo una política institucionalizada, oficial y planificada proveniente del Estado para torturar, matar y hacer desaparecer a opositores o eventuales opositores. Por último, Allende dio muestra de valentía, coraje y sobretodo de consecuencia política al morir en La Moneda en la forma en que lo hizo. Ese gesto lo retrata de cuerpo entero. Además Allende nunca fue un político corrupto. En 17 años de dictadura no pudieron inventarle ni una acción reñida con la moral pública desde el punto de vista de la corrupción. El dictador Pinochet no puede decir lo mismo.



En fin, nunca es tarde para aprender, en este caso ni siquiera se trata de aprender de política, sino que de informarse adecuadamente de la historia. Todas estas verdades que he señalado muy escuetamente ya son hechos reconocidos por la historia, incluso si uno lee El Mercurio de los últimos años, se podría formar una idea más justa y cabal de ese pedazo de historia de nuestro país.



Por todo lo anterior, siquiera intentar comparar a Allende con Pinochet es una falta de respeto, no hacia Allende, sino que hacia Chile, su historia y su pueblo.

Saludos


----------



## Dandee

Hola Manana:

No confundas las cosas. Yo no he faltado al respeto de nadie y mucho menos al del pueblo chileno al que amo y respeto profundamente. Los gobernantes están para cumplir su función, están para servir, no para ser servidos ni idolatrados. Deben ser eficientes, gobernar con justicia, equidad, procurar el bienestar no solo de los que comparten sus ideas sino también de los que piensan diferente y además su gestión debe, necesariamente, someterse al juicio y la opinión.
Tu has dicho de ti misma "soy una simple chilena" ¿Que hubieses pensado de mi si yo te hubiese dicho "tu eres una simple chilena"?. Las cosa se ven distintas dependiendo de donde vengan o de donde las observes. 

Con todo respeto y afecto.

Dandee.






			
				manana said:
			
		

> Dandee, yo soy una simple chilena, que le tocó vivir parte su adolescencia durante los 3 años del gobierno de la Unidad Popular. Nunca he militado en ningún partido político y mi familia (somos 6 hermanos) en ese entonces era la típica familia de clase media que llegó desde una provincia del sur a establecerse en Santiago en busca de mejores oportunidades. En mi memoria hay miles de recuerdos, anécdotas, situaciones que me toco vivir y sobre todo recuerdos del clima social que se vivía en esa época En esos tiempos, para las campañas presidenciales, la gente acostumbraba a poner carteles de su candidato preferido en las ventanas de las casas. En la mía que tenía 3 ventanas que daban a la calle habían tres carteles distintos; es decir en una ventana un cartel de Alessandri (candidato de derecha), en otra de Tomic (candidato del centro) y en otra de Allende (de izquierda). Yo apenas tenía doce años así que como verás no podría decirte cual era mi favorito, pero esta situación se repetía en muchas familias y era totalmente normal. En todo los ámbitos brotaba el diálogo, el intercambio de ideas, la diversidad de opiniones estaba en todas partes, la juventud se encontraba en ebullición, plena de ideales y proyectos por realizar. Me encantó, a pesar de todo el "desorden social", vivir esa época, pero con el golpe de estado el 11 de septiembre de un día para otro se instaló el oscurantismo en este país y todo eso murió.
> 
> 
> 
> En medio de este contexto finalmente para mí y una gran cantidad de chilenos Salvador Allende fue un revolucionario porque quería cambiar el mundo; quería terminar con la desigualdad y la injusticia, quería que todos los habitantes de este país tuvieran las mismas oportunidades. Quería que el 20% más pobre no ganara en promedio 18 veces menos que lo que ganaba en promedio, el 20% más rico. Quería que la inmensa cantidad de tierra sin uso fuera usada para alimentar a la gente (Reforma Agraria); Quería que todos aquellos capaces de hacerlo, pudieran tener oportunidades en la educación, es decir que la educación fuera un derecho que no pudiese ser conculcado por diferencias socioeconómicas. Quería que la Gran Minería le perteneciese al país y no a empresas norteamericanas que se llevaban gran parte de nuestra riqueza. Quería todo eso y para eso debían producirse cambios profundos y debían atacarse intereses sumamente poderosos, tanto internos como externos (EE.UU por ejemplo).
> 
> Además, el mundo, después de la segunda guerra mundial, se dividía en dos partes: la capitalista, comandada por EE.UU y la socialista, liderada por la URSS en un contexto que se llamó "la guerra fría". Chile, teóricamente estaba en la parte capitalista, por lo que EE.UU, debía impedir a toda costa el éxito de "la vía chilena hacia el socialismo" ante el peligro que dicho éxito fuese seguido por otros países. Desde el momento mismo que Allende gana la elección (4de septiembre 1970), EE.UU realiza una serie de acciones con miras a impedir su ascenso al poder (sobre esto hay múltiples documentos que lo verifican, incluso un número importante provenientes de los EE.UU, como documentos oficiales del congreso norteamericano y archivos desclasificados de la CIA).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué es lo más relevante de Allende? que quería pasar de una sociedad capitalista a una socialista por la VIA DEMOCRATICA. Esa es su importancia histórica y por eso se le combatió tanto. El gobierno de la Unidad Popular jamás reprimió más allá de lo legítimo a sus opositores; se mantuvo funcionando siempre el congreso, aunque tenía minoría en el; la prensa decía lo que quería; El Mercurio, el periódico más recalcitrante contra su gobierno no fue cerrado ni un solo día. Por último, jamás hubo una política institucionalizada, oficial y planificada proveniente del Estado para torturar, matar y hacer desaparecer a opositores o eventuales opositores. Por último, Allende dio muestra de valentía, coraje y sobretodo de consecuencia política al morir en La Moneda en la forma en que lo hizo. Ese gesto lo retrata de cuerpo entero. Además Allende nunca fue un político corrupto. En 17 años de dictadura no pudieron inventarle ni una acción reñida con la moral pública desde el punto de vista de la corrupción. El dictador Pinochet no puede decir lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> En fin, nunca es tarde para aprender, en este caso ni siquiera se trata de aprender de política, sino que de informarse adecuadamente de la historia. Todas estas verdades que he señalado muy escuetamente ya son hechos reconocidos por la historia, incluso si uno lee El Mercurio de los últimos años, se podría formar una idea más justa y cabal de ese pedazo de historia de nuestro país.
> 
> 
> 
> Por todo lo anterior, siquiera intentar comparar a Allende con Pinochet es una falta de respeto, no hacia Allende, sino que hacia Chile, su historia y su pueblo.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

manana said:
			
		

> Dandee, yo soy una simple chilena, que le tocó vivir parte su adolescencia durante los 3 años del gobierno de la Unidad Popular. Nunca he militado en ningún partido político y mi familia (somos 6 hermanos) en ese entonces era la típica familia de clase media que llegó desde una provincia del sur a establecerse en Santiago en busca de mejores oportunidades. En mi memoria hay miles de recuerdos, anécdotas, situaciones que me toco vivir y sobre todo recuerdos del clima social que se vivía en esa época En esos tiempos, para las campañas presidenciales, la gente acostumbraba a poner carteles de su candidato preferido en las ventanas de las casas. En la mía que tenía 3 ventanas que daban a la calle habían tres carteles distintos; es decir en una ventana un cartel de Alessandri (candidato de derecha), en otra de Tomic (candidato del centro) y en otra de Allende (de izquierda). Yo apenas tenía doce años así que como verás no podría decirte cual era mi favorito, pero esta situación se repetía en muchas familias y era totalmente normal. En todo los ámbitos brotaba el diálogo, el intercambio de ideas, la diversidad de opiniones estaba en todas partes, la juventud se encontraba en ebullición, plena de ideales y proyectos por realizar. Me encantó, a pesar de todo el "desorden social", vivir esa época, pero con el golpe de estado el 11 de septiembre de un día para otro se instaló el oscurantismo en este país y todo eso murió.
> 
> 
> 
> En medio de este contexto finalmente para mí y una gran cantidad de chilenos Salvador Allende fue un revolucionario porque quería cambiar el mundo; quería terminar con la desigualdad y la injusticia, quería que todos los habitantes de este país tuvieran las mismas oportunidades. Quería que el 20% más pobre no ganara en promedio 18 veces menos que lo que ganaba en promedio, el 20% más rico. Quería que la inmensa cantidad de tierra sin uso fuera usada para alimentar a la gente (Reforma Agraria); Quería que todos aquellos capaces de hacerlo, pudieran tener oportunidades en la educación, es decir que la educación fuera un derecho que no pudiese ser conculcado por diferencias socioeconómicas. Quería que la Gran Minería le perteneciese al país y no a empresas norteamericanas que se llevaban gran parte de nuestra riqueza. Quería todo eso y para eso debían producirse cambios profundos y debían atacarse intereses sumamente poderosos, tanto internos como externos (EE.UU por ejemplo).
> 
> Además, el mundo, después de la segunda guerra mundial, se dividía en dos partes: la capitalista, comandada por EE.UU y la socialista, liderada por la URSS en un contexto que se llamó "la guerra fría". Chile, teóricamente estaba en la parte capitalista, por lo que EE.UU, debía impedir a toda costa el éxito de "la vía chilena hacia el socialismo" ante el peligro que dicho éxito fuese seguido por otros países. Desde el momento mismo que Allende gana la elección (4de septiembre 1970), EE.UU realiza una serie de acciones con miras a impedir su ascenso al poder (sobre esto hay múltiples documentos que lo verifican, incluso un número importante provenientes de los EE.UU, como documentos oficiales del congreso norteamericano y archivos desclasificados de la CIA).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué es lo más relevante de Allende? que quería pasar de una sociedad capitalista a una socialista por la VIA DEMOCRATICA. Esa es su importancia histórica y por eso se le combatió tanto. El gobierno de la Unidad Popular jamás reprimió más allá de lo legítimo a sus opositores; se mantuvo funcionando siempre el congreso, aunque tenía minoría en el; la prensa decía lo que quería; El Mercurio, el periódico más recalcitrante contra su gobierno no fue cerrado ni un solo día. Por último, jamás hubo una política institucionalizada, oficial y planificada proveniente del Estado para torturar, matar y hacer desaparecer a opositores o eventuales opositores. Por último, Allende dio muestra de valentía, coraje y sobretodo de consecuencia política al morir en La Moneda en la forma en que lo hizo. Ese gesto lo retrata de cuerpo entero. Además Allende nunca fue un político corrupto. En 17 años de dictadura no pudieron inventarle ni una acción reñida con la moral pública desde el punto de vista de la corrupción. El dictador Pinochet no puede decir lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> En fin, nunca es tarde para aprender, en este caso ni siquiera se trata de aprender de política, sino que de informarse adecuadamente de la historia. Todas estas verdades que he señalado muy escuetamente ya son hechos reconocidos por la historia, incluso si uno lee El Mercurio de los últimos años, se podría formar una idea más justa y cabal de ese pedazo de historia de nuestro país.
> 
> 
> 
> Por todo lo anterior, siquiera intentar comparar a Allende con Pinochet es una falta de respeto, no hacia Allende, sino que hacia Chile, su historia y su pueblo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias manana por contarnos este pedazo de tu vida. Estos son para mí los momentos más valiosos del foro, cuando una relato personal nos sólo nos toca sino además, hace que la historia cobre un sentido humano.


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Mi amigo nació en una familia privilegiada de Nicaragua, cuya familia siempre apoyó al pueblo porque como éste, también sufrió bajo la dictadura de Somoza durante los años 60 y principios de la década del 70. Aunque nació en el 77, recuerda que no perdieron lo que tenían con el gobierno sandinista. De hecho, su familia tuvo que vender propiedades porque los EE.UU. puso un embargo en contra de Nicaragua, lo cual causó una devaluación de la moneda en el 83. Según mi amigo, nunca se cerraron las iglesias, ni los periódicos de derecha, ni se prohibió viajar de un lugar a otro, ni vender ni comprar esto ni aquello, y la reforma agraria por supuesto benefició a muchos que antes no tenían nada. Y si hablamos de la educación, aunque esta estuvo mermada por ciertos valores comunistas (eso no se niega) por lo menos la población total tuvo la oportunidad de alfabetización. De hecho leí que en los años 80 Nicaragua tenía uno de los índices de alfabetización más altos de Centroamérica y proveía servicios de salud básicos a todos sin importar su nivel social. Esto es lo que los EE.UU. estaba combatiendo con sus contras (ex militares de la dictadura somocista apoyada por los EE.UU.)... a esos pobres es que combatían... el león atacando a un ratón.

El sandinismo tuvo muchos críticos en Nicaragua, pero a ninguno se le llevó al paredón, de hecho uno de los críticos más duros fue la iglesia católica y aunque no todo fue color rosa, en Nicaragua al igual que en Chile, el temor de tener a ''comunistas'' en el ''patio'' de los EE.UU. causó mucha alarma, porque como sabéis allá por el 82-83 EE.UU. bombardeó los puertos de Corinto y Puerto Cabezas si no me equivoco, cosa que la Corte Mundial en un juicio, dio un fallo a favor de Nicaragua, ya que los EE.UU. ni siquiera presentó su caso. Y Reagan sin más ni más apoyó a los contras que asesinaban y dinamitaban por doquier sin piedad para causar el terror en la población... 

Pues así es la vida, y como ésta hay muchas historias que se repiten en Latinoamérica que tanto amo.

Vuestro emperador,

*Augusto César*


----------



## Everness

Dandee said:
			
		

> Yo no se nada de política, por lo que no puedo fundamentar con razones de gran peso lo que pienso



I appreciate your candor. The only difference between you and the rest of us (well, there are a couple of us who don't want to be tossed into any type of generic bag), is that you aren't in denial...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Muy buen post! Me ha gustado mucho leer los diferentes testimonios. De Allende siempre he oído hablar bien y personalmente tengo una buena opinión sobre él, fue un luchador y admiro a los revolucionarios que luchan por defender a los más débiles. 

Lo que tenía claro, y se demuestra una vez más después de leer esto, es que América Latina es una víctima de los poderosos que no tienen el más mínimo interés en permitir que esta región se desarrolle, pues rica en recursos y preciosa como es, el día que les quiten el pie del cuello peligra la economía del mundo desarrollado.


----------



## Dandee

Everness said:
			
		

> I appreciate your candor. The only difference between you and the rest of us *(well, there are a couple of us who don't want to be tossed into any type of generic bag), *is that you aren't in denial...


 
Ohhhh !!!. It sems to be you have already tossed me into one. Maybe your statement is a soft way to tell me that (lol). It is the risk of participate in the forums, but it does not worry me at all and I hope many more participants think similar, especially those who like to post in "Cultural Issues".
I feel free to tell that I think and I am very pleased to be a member of wordreference forums.

Dandee


----------



## manana

Aunque no empecé este post gracias a todos por el aporte, el apoyo, la franqueza de sus opiniones, y por supuesto, también a los que difieren y se atreven a decirlo.

Dandee:
Disculpa si a lo mejor al final  fui un poco descortés al responderte, pero es que  Allende,   el 11 y Pinochet son materia sensible,  y como a muchos otros chilenos por ese lado se me desatan las pasiones. 
Un abrazo a todos,


----------



## Dandee

Hola Manana:

No te preocupes, estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, el tema es muy sensible y entiendo tu posición.

Saludos.

Dandee.




			
				manana said:
			
		

> Aunque no empecé este post gracias a todos por el aporte, el apoyo, la franqueza de sus opiniones, y por supuesto, también a los que difieren y se atreven a decirlo.
> 
> Dandee:
> Disculpa si a lo mejor al final fui un poco descortés al responderte, pero es que Allende, el 11 y Pinochet son materia sensible, y como a muchos otros chilenos por ese lado se me desatan las pasiones.
> Un abrazo a todos,


----------



## cente

hola,

solo queria decirle que no todos los norteamericanos son de acuerdo con lo que hice nuestro gobierno en esta situacion.  Lo mas es que sentimos incapaces de cambiar la situacion en este pais


----------



## manana

cente said:
			
		

> hola,
> 
> solo queria decirle que no todos los norteamericanos son de acuerdo con lo que hice nuestro gobierno en esta situacion. Lo mas es que sentimos incapaces de cambiar la situacion en este pais


 
Hola Cente,
No te preocupes,  lo sabemos y no es nuestra intención  aquí culpar a los ciudadanos norteamericanos.  Es un queso mucho más grande,  y como  en toda gran potencia, con tantos intereses  de por medio, debe de ser un trabajo arduo  para el ciudadano  común y corriente   transformar la mentalidad de sus gobernantes  y lograr  que  de una vez por todas se modifique  el rumbo  de vuestra  política internacional. Ya ves lo que  está pasando  en Irak en contraposición con  la desastrosa y lamentable  situación interna  que ha generado el huracán Katrina.

Saludos


----------

